# Male seeking Female



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Sam. I think it's quite sweet that you have a crush on someone at AT. There are a million places you could meet someone, so why not here? It's not like it's never happened before. Personally, I think you should just be yourself and send this person a pm saying hello, then take it from there. I assume her location isn't an issue and that you know her status. If nothing else (and I know guys hate this), you could make yourself a good friend.

Good luck, Sam, and let us know how it goes!! :wink:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*I really am shy*

See I don't know her Location or status. Just a pic of not sure I should do this but the "huntinggoddess" Shawnna I believe. I guess breaking the ice would not really be a problem since we do have archery and a passion for hunting in common.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, Sam, you've just declared yourself here. She doesn't give away anything in her profile, so you just have to take a chance. I think Shawna's caught the eye of many an AT admirer, but have any approached her? You won't know until you try. I'm sure she'd be incredibly flattered. What do you have to lose?? :teeth:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*London*

I have never been to London,but I was in New Castle about Nov 03'. I had a blast there. I got to see a lot of cool stuff, Tony Blair's house. I landed right in his back yard.I really don't have anything to lose. it is just that AT is supposed to be for Archery related topics not a dating service you know. Oh by the way I would really love to get my hands on some "Carling" beer if you know of a way to get some I would Pay However mant pounds it would take to get it here.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*those other guys*

You know those other guys AT admieriers are Old married men too.I should do it.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Newcastle is fantastic and has really grown in the past few years. Coors bought Carling in 2001, so you should be able to buy it in the states. There's probably a website that sells and could probably ship it safer than I could. But let me know if you get in a pinch.

No, AT's not a dating service, but is meeting someone here any different than meeting someone at a party, a bar or out shooting? Not really. Other people have met up through AT, so it's not big deal. Just pm the girl and say hello!! :teeth:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Work your magic Leigh


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Work your magic Leigh


Just call me cupid, Jerry!! :wink:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*An English man told me*

An English man told me a joke about a Dodgey Butcher while I was there. I have told that joke in countless conversations and had great responces.Thanks for the help and advice I will PM her.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Good on you, mate!! Let us know how it goes... :wink:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Just did it*

Like the Nike commercial says "I just did it".I said hello and told a little about myself. I must say I was shaking the whole time. I guess now I will either be banished from AT or I will meet the Girl of my dreams. I am now awaiting my fate.


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

Dude.. I hope you realize that if you contacted her from here, all she has to do is look in your profile and read your posts and now all of you posted thoughts are there for her to read. That could be good or bad all depending on the lady.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*nothing to hide*

You can never take back the things that you say. I live my life by Integrity and I will not at this point retract anything that I've said. I would never have gotten to the point that I am today without advice and some balls, so if Shawna reads this then she will either ignore me or the "post". depending on the Lady I will say that you are correct, but she will know hopefully after she gets to know ME better that I do what I say and I say what I mean, The mark of a true man. If not then this is all just history isn't it?


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree with what you said. You were open and honest.. Not typicly something that I have heard or would expect to here from a jarhead USMC just kidding do not get in a bunch.

Most guys would not want a stranger or potential prospect to be able to read your thoughts. But from the past posts and you stating that you have a little girl, you realize priorities and want to eliminate the BS of for lack of a better word. The head games and are going for the real or potential thing.

Im some ways been there, didn't work out, did it again and it is great as my sig says.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

You did the right thing. My wife tripped over me in a cornfield 33 years ago (yes, alcohol was involved). If not for that we would probably have never met.
Go for it.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*funny story I'm sure*

That would be a funny fairytale story I'm sure but a true and happy story I am sure. You had to be stealing the same corn or after the same deer?


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

The corn was to make the moonshine i.e. the alcohol involved  . Do you need any support on this mission or you going to pull a Gunny Hathcock and go it alone. Since you are a jarhead I assume you know who Gunny is. But back to the mission at hand, want a strike force on standby for support? Don't know you but from reading your posts I would feel safe in vouching for your character and Clickie is backing you, that has to score high in your favor.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Shawna Norris 



Shawna Norris began hunting the woods of Arkansas on her own in 1998. With an instant love for archery, she started shooting local tournaments in '99 with great results. She made it to a few of the Archery Shooters Association shoots in 2000 where she got a feel of how big women's 3-D archery actually was. 2003 was her first year to shoot all of the ASA events and she was runner up for the coveted title of "ASA Shooter of the Year." Shawna has taken first place and numerous top five finishes in ASA tournaments as well as seven state championship titles. She moved up from the Women's Open Amateur class to the Women's Open Pro division for 2004. She finished seventh in the world in the ASA league this year in the most difficult and competitive division in 3-D archery competition. She placed first in the Deerman's T.H.E. World Championship in the Women's Open class for her very first World Champion title. Most recently, Shawna dominated the Arkansas State Championship pop-up event, taking first place once again.

After joining Overkill Outdoors in 2004, Shawna says, "Overkill was an awesome opportunity for me. The tournaments are fun and all, but I really joined Rick and Lance to get to go on the Canada deer hunt!" She says her titles and wins pale in comparison to her hunting. Shawna's weapon affinity is the compound bow which she will be toting most of the time in the fall of 2004.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

one picture


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

another


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Nothing wrong with your eyes Sam. :shade:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Let the E-mails begin*

I am so humble right now I can only say wow! she is certainly a down to Earth kind of GAL and I can say that if this stops today SSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuey!!!


----------



## moxie-mike (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck chief, you have got nothing to lose...just be yourself.


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*The Gunny*

He once Killed a young Vietnamese Boy riding a bike with AK's on the handle bars now he was not out to kill a boy but he only tried to mangle the bicyle he was riding on but when the boy got up from the fatal bike wound he began firing In GySgt Hathcock's direction he promtly eliminated the dude with a mile and half long .50 cal shot into a red mist. White feather is someone I espire to be at each and every stake I come to. I will accept this mission alone just like the one that Gunny took to kill that General where he skooke along for 3 days. peeing on himself but was aptient enough to carryout the mission. This is not a mission of seek and destroy but one of precision and correct communication of the target in view.
Shawna is not to be an acceptable loss in this situation. I will shield her out of harms way.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Semper Fi :thumbs_up and good luck.


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

All I can say, Sam, is that you're quite a catch for Shawna or any other lucky woman! I hope your fairytale comes true!! :teeth:


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

Heck, I think I have the hots for her, too. :tongue: I met my wife at a dempsey Dumpster 32 years ago...maybe it was 33? She had on an old shirt with holes in it and no bra. It was lust at first sight. We have since moved up some from dumpster diving and now she wears a bra to bed.


----------



## bowshootinmomma (May 4, 2005)

*Computer relationships can and do work!!!!*

Hey...met my man in a Yahoo chat room in 99 :wink: . Finally met face to face in March 2000! He never saw a pic of me till about 2 weeks before I went for a visit....but we were already BEST Friends by then so it didn't matter what the other looked like! We've been married since Feb 2002 and he's still my BEST Friend and everything else that comes with an awesome marriage!!!! So it seems to me that you're going about this in the right way and if she gives it a fair chance....anything can happen!! Good Luck! :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

That's a lovely story, momma! Thanks for sharing with us. I know we're all hoping things go well for Sam and Shawna.


----------



## bowshootinmomma (May 4, 2005)

*Off subject for a sec*

Click....I have a sister who lives near London...Hornchurch to be exact. I've been there twice and loved every minute of it. I could live there in a heart beat (in the country of course...city's too big for me LOL!!)! Been through New Castle too on the way to Edinburgh....loved the rolling hills...much like western Canada. 

Sorry for getting off the subject!!! :angel: 

Keep us posted on what happens with this young lady....BEST OF LUCK!!! :teeth:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

*Still off topic*



bowshootinmomma said:


> Click....I have a sister who lives near London...Hornchurch to be exact. I've been there twice and loved every minute of it. I could live there in a heart beat (in the country of course...city's too big for me LOL!!)! Been through New Castle too on the way to Edinburgh....loved the rolling hills...much like western Canada.


I live competely on the other side of London from Hornchurch, but Essex is lovely nevertheless. Newcastle is quite the artistic centre these days and is attracting the beautiful people to the north, which is good. The English countryside is a site to behold, but the cities are great, too! Let me know if you ever plan to visit again. :teeth:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Will do*

I will surely do that. She said that she was busy this weekend at a shoot but it was cool to hear from her by E-mail last nite. Thanks for pullin for me.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

USMC,
Send her a photo ... of your bow.  Works every time!  Of course if you're smart, you'll get a Hoyt... then send her pic  

By the way, if things work out between you two, count on me to do the ceremony. That way we'll keep it as an "all AT Wedding!"


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello All

Well i have been reading this tread with interest from the start.

Sam ] seems this tread is moving right along even have a preacher now.

----------
I think this little lady has a good head on her shoulders. From all of her achievements in archery and hunting.

One piece of advise Sam, go slow .Give her plenty of room. A lady dosen't grasp being smothered.Time moves mountains.

Unk :smile:


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Sam ] seems this tread is moving right along even have a preacher now.
> Unk :smile:


Opps, did I do something wrong? :angel: Was I not supposed to look at this thread? :wink:


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

your on the right track hoss be yourself. if you never tell a woman your feelings you will of lost the chance you wouldn't take you have a great common denominator (archery) but that can't be all of it. put your best foot forward and say what's on your mind. it could lead to a great friendship for the rest of your life if nothing else. and then as friends you never know what new things you will do together.
if your a good christian young man and have a love for the country and for hunting i think that is the definate door opener so go for it
rob k
saying a prayer for you and her


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*crawl then walk*

I will be content for now. Shawna has a lot going on right now and I would just like to noticed. I am just trying to be a friend to an archery talk buddy that at some point may be a shootin buddy's then... and then... and then... well fate has it's way of sortinf things out if it is meant to be then someone will standby to see that happen but it sure as hell won't be me. I will continue to shoot a Mathews. I can't give in that easy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pretty Simple*

Go shoot the ASA Classic or any other ASA Pro/am. Shawna shoots open womans pro. LOts of AT members meet at the shoots. You would meet more than her. 

She is very nice and always great to be around. Girl made the shoot down at Tenn. We talked to her after the shootdown, she was very excited. She competes against one of my shooting partners here from Oklahoma. I always look forward to watching and encouraging Shawna and the woman pro shooters her at AT.

I doubt Shawna has any problem finding a boyfriend.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



Reverend said:


> Opps, did I do something wrong? :angel: Was I not supposed to look at this thread? :wink:



-------------------
Hello Reverend
I see nothing wrong, and realy hope i didn't leave that impression :smile: In-fact i feel your presents helps smooth out a tread.
Do look in on more treads. AT and others would appreciate your presents.

------------
Excuse me Sam
But i couldn't leave the Reverend with that impression of my post.

-----------------
Sam i have realy enjoyed your honest quest to meet a nice young lady.
And like you say time will tell.

Best of luck Sam
Iam in your corner. :thumbs_up 
Unk :smile:


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*all right--I've read enough...*

Let me just say as one MARINE to another....I met my wife online. The website is churchofchristsingles.com and although she did not provide a picture along with her profile I'll never forget the words that stayed with me for a week before I introduced myself. "Love God, Love Judo. What more do I need." You see we had a love for two things. God and Judo. (I wasn't into hunting yet) I emailed her on December 16, 2001, and correspondence went back and forth for two weeks. It seemed as though we had a lot more in common. We started talking on the phone January 7, 2002 and went down to Atlanta, Ga to meet her on January 18th. *Before we meet though, I laid down some things of what I was looking for in a dating relationship and that I didn't want to date if we didn't see us getting married...* When we first met in person--WOW. A beautiful lady and one that could choke me out if I wasn't careful (that however is another story). After two days of hanging out and talking about everything and about nothing we made the commitment to start a long distance relationship. She came up at the beginning of February for 4 days and again for 4 days at the end of February. I went down there at the end of March for my spring break. Two weeks later (she had come up to Alton, IL/St. Louis, Mo) I proposed to her on April 13th, 2002. She moved up here to Alton on Mothers day 2002, and we were married on October 4th, 2002. We now have our first child and to tell you the truth, I love her more today than the day I first met her. If all I can ever have in life was my wife Jennie, then I would take her in a heart beat because she has made me a better man.

My advice to you is take things slow. If you see that you two are very compatible then speed things up. BE HER FRIEND. Since you are a Marine then be yourself. Not the person the Marine Corps trained you to be. Be a compassionate, gentle warrior and she will see something in you besides a Hoyt bow. (hopefully she'll see a bowtech  )

More advice--Go for it. The worst that can happen is the two of you will be friends; while the best that could happen would be married to your best friend.

Paul


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

*Update please...*

Well it's been about a week since you declared yourself. How about an update?
As far as my fees for performing the ceremony, just take me hunting. :wink:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*a little too early*

Well reverend it is a little too early to be talking about a ceremony. We have just E-mailed back and forth a couple of times and she is very approachable and that is about it at this point. I really haven't asked about particulars yet like favoite food,movie,hair up ,hair down you know that compatibility stuff. I sent her a pic of my daughter and I, My bows and I. I last heard from her on Wed night I think and she was gearing up for the PA shoot so I wished her luck and said you know who I'll be rootin for. I would hope that maybe one day she and I could have a bowhunters dream date in a treestand on a cold morning following a steaming blood trail and maybe take in a Marine Corps ball but it is has you know during Deer season. Marines turn a year older this year If you can believe it me and all my brothers and sisters will be 230 yrs. old on Nov. 10th or the peak of the rut however you'd like to look at it. I will stay content for now.I don't know if she has read any of this thread yet either.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Woops....

I just looked and found that I am indeed still a "Reverend". 
Almost forgot  

I will do a marriage for the two of you for free. But it has to happen in Georgia.


(no, I do not do this for a Living)


----------



## Dairy King (Oct 14, 2004)

When I first seen the title of this, I thought "Oh great, an immature 15 year old thinking he's gonna find a date, what a moron" Then I opened it up, and I read your post, and realized how wrong I was. You sound like a great guy, and she sounds like a great woman (read: hot :wink: ). I hope it works out the best for you, and good luck, and Thank you for serving for the USofA!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Ditto what Dairy King said.

Gonna keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*thanks*

You all are great Americans.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Cool thread. All the best with this. You both sound like great folks.  
ox


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Man, I got to admit, I was kind of wondering about this one when I first saw it, but now, I'm pullin' for ya man!! I aint watched "Young and the Restless" for years, but this is just as good!! I aplaude you for your courage. :thumbs_up


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*takin my time*

I guess it is time for an update. Things seem to be doing OK I guess, We have kept up with E-mails and the other night she and I exchanged PM's for about 2 1/2 hours. She is very easy to talk to and we got to talk about a few other things other than just archery. she stays pretty busy as do I and I don't know if there will ever be a meeting but I'm content and hopefull that there will be.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

NO updates lately? :teeth:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*update*

Well we are busy people. She does a lot of traveling to a lot of different shoots and I travel a lot on business. we do get a chance every now and then to talk. She text messeaged my cell last night for a while and I guess you could say we are just taking it one step at a time. We still E-mail back and forth and I'm cool with that and I think she is too. I look forward to a time when I can meet her in person but for now this will have to do. When attempting to meet someone on the net You have to develop some kind of trust factor and we are both comfortable then she and I can have our first meeting together and if that never happens I can't begin tell you how happy I am to have just met a really great gal and started what I hope is a great friendship. That would certainly please me but I would not be satisfied since I am still hopeful that a romantic relationship will develop but It does take TWO people.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I met her without going through all the email stuff.  I can tell you though, that you have something nice to look forward to.


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

My advice is to make this your last update. You don't want her thinking your relationship (if it develops) will be a public matter. 

Good luck, she seem like a great girl.

Semper Fi


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

AMEN Good Luck & SF


----------



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

*what a fairytale !!*

....anyone have a tissue ?!?!?!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

How sweet  :angel: Good Luck :thumbs_up


----------



## fmf (Jun 9, 2005)

If she knows whats good for her she will stay far away from any Marine. Just ask my wife, she's married to one!!!  

Just kidding...........a little. Good luck!


----------



## nicholal (Jan 20, 2005)

USM!!
Buddy the lady is already your friend...pm's e-mail texted messages.Thinkn it's time to take it to the next level talk to her on the phone!! (if you havent?)

Will she be at a shoot near you in the future?.Sounds like a busy lady, maybe you could go watch her with her permission of course. Maybe if a shoots a few hours away. If she would like you to go driving there may show her your willing to make the extra effort to see her.

AL


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

A Gentleman never talks...............MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :zip: :zip: :zip: :zip:


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*I haven't said anything*

I don't think I have given any intimate details of our conversations. I kept people updated because some of you were the ones who convinced me to contact here on AT. She is a great girl and I will stay in touch with her for as long as she lets me so I don't want to be too aggressive too soon and ask to meet her. If the time is right then I'll ask if I can meet her in person. It's not really that easy because we do live pretty far apart anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

My boyfriend and I met on AT. We talked for a couple months online and on the phone, then we met in person after we had both developed trust for each other. We've been together all summer and are getting along great. So, it is possible to find love on AT. Good luck.


----------



## Nocalhonker (Jun 9, 2005)

Usm great post all good thing to those who wait. You are a true gentlemen from your posts. Good luck at worst you have a great friend as she will in you!! I met my wife 10 + years ago as her and a friend snuck into my room I didn't know either one at the time. And no nothing happened the strangest thing do happen at times Good Luck!!! Nocalhonker


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*What Tink said!!!*

Tink hit it on the head!!! 



Africanbowhunter said:


> A Gentleman never talks...............MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :zip: :zip: :zip: :zip:


----------

